# Vintage Delta Lathe



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello All,
I was given as a birthday gift an old Delta Lathe that I believe to be the 930. Since the machine has been painted over time therefor the plates that identify the model of the lathe are long gone. The original stand is gone as well and in its place one that someone made for it. All moving parts on the lathe are in EXCELLENT condition, and I was able to successfully chuck some scrap wood up to it and make it round (noting I have never used a lathe before)

One thing I noticed is that the tail stock has what I have found to be called a 'dead center' vs a 'live center' This means tail stock does not spin with wood. I have also noticed that neither the head stock or tail stock use a morse taper or threading for changing parts out. Rather it uses about 1/2 inch steel pin for attacing accessories on.

The only things that are truly wrong from the original design of the machine is that the paint, badges and stand are not original or gone. However, it does seem to lack some of the modern standards. (Like attaching a 4 jaw chuck seems unlikely) However, is this really a limitation? It seems like this is a great tool to learn how to turn on. What are your thoughts on using an old machine like this?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Old machines are wonderful and give a feeling of yesterday that the newer machines cannot offer. Old machines are sometimes restrictive in function when compared to the newer machines. Best elvaluation is to put it to work and learn from it. If you reach a point that you need more, you can always upgrade later down the road. Sounds like you have a nice machine and a good opportunity to learn turning. Keep us posted on your progress and share lots of pictures of your accomplishments.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Definitely is a machine you can learn on. Most of the older machines were mainly for spindle work. They don't have the capacity for the modern elements such as chucks, livecenters, etc. due to the fact they don't have a morse taper. Post some pictures of the lathe and you will probably get more info. You might try this site to see if you can find your machine. Old Wood-Working Machines (OWWM) - Welcome

Try going thru this list to see if you can find your wood lathe. Could be a Delta/Rockwell, a Delta/Homecraft, etc. http://www.owwm.com/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=1141&tab=4

Hope this helps.


----------

